# Goofball Exhaust Sound Preference



## ohmy (Jan 16, 2007)

OK, this may seem like a goofball preference to many of you but I would love to find an exhaust system that is no louder than stock at WOT and much louder than stock at idle and lower rmp range - sort of the opposite of most exhaust systems, is there such a thing??

Also, I would love to hear the exhaust more on the inside, I find myself driving with the windows down all the time and the radio on mute just so I hear the exhaust, any ideas on what to do to hear the exhaust more inside the car, maybe removing insulation, different resonator, etc??


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

The Borlas are as close to that as you'll get with a single system, but if you want racket down low, and quiet at higher rpms, your only option would be electric cutouts on the stock exhaust. 
Just installed my Borla yesterday, and they're louder than I wanted inside. Not to the point of obnoxious drone, but close. And outside they should sound great, but they're still one of the mildest systems out there. 

The stock system sounded incredible from the inside, in fact just perfect for me, but I didn't like the sound outside, the look of the big a$$ mufflers, or the tips. But nothing's perfect, is it? Good luck in your quest.
JC


----------

